# good photo blog sites?



## Canceled 01/11/16 (Oct 17, 2015)

As you know I use tumblr. It's free but lately there has been an increase on promotion adverts ('follow this persons blog') inside the editing and it seems to slow everything down, plus it looks untidy.
(^__^)
What sites do other ppl use I wonder. I don't mind paying a fee, I also wish for ppl to be able to download my pictures for free (share the love :4-icecrea), so for instance zen photographer doesn't work like that- because it is aimed for professionals selling their work. (even though I loooove the name)

I am going to try wordpress nxt.
What do you guys use??


Katja (that's me) :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The best one I've seen is SmugMug. It does cost but you have unlimited storage of full resolution photos and no advertising to slow things down. $40 a year (cheapest plan) and you have control of which photos are available to the public and if a photo can be downloaded.

Scroll down the page to see what features are included with the available plans. 

https://www.smugmug.com/features


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

as SABL says there's SmugMug...also take a look at these:

500px

Flickr my Flickr account is here...I don't interact as much as I should on this account...started it to see how the quality of the images came up in comparison with my Facebook artist's page (see below)...Flickr quality much better!

You can also make an artist page on Facebook without having a personal page...it is then up to you to build a following by posting often and adding interesting info and/or comments about your images. I have one here...it is mainly to allow people whose photographs I have taken to see them and download low res copies of.


----------



## srinivas08 (Nov 21, 2015)

you can go with wordpress.org or blogger.com , create a site and upload pics .. Wordpress has 1000's of free and premium themes to suit for all ur needs


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice photos ZC.......:thumb:

I'm more familiar with SmugMug and had an account at one time. Budget cuts during the recession we had put an end to my account......plus the fact that I don't take many photos. 

There are many features including full resolution......150MB for photos. The photos remain the property of the photographer and not the site. Special interest groups where you can get max exposure for your work. Support forums for advice.

Seems like a nice place but has changed over the years to more or less cater to serious photographers.......which I am not.....:laugh:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16 (Oct 17, 2015)

Zuluclayman, very artistic pictures on your flickr. 

Ok, quiet a few ideas here...that gives me plenty to try out, thanks.:flowers:

:smile: katja.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't use blogging-sites as such, I store my pics on 'Photobucket' (free, or paid for advert-free and extra storage), then use the available links for a couple o' forums (here and a photography-forum) and Facebook.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I paid to get a Smugmug account HERE. It wasn't all that expensive and though it a little more professional looking than Photobucket - where I have a free account.


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16 (Oct 17, 2015)

yustr said:


> I paid to get a Smugmug account HERE. It wasn't all that expensive and though it a little more professional looking than Photobucket - where I have a free account.



i like the way one can view the pictures on smug mug, i like your pictures too. Is that where you live? How fortunate you are. :grin:

------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------

:smile:

Infinity contains more than you think.
Everything, for a start. (T.P.)

Katja :flowers:


----------

